# Newer than it appears!



## mean_jeannie (Oct 11, 2003)

Hi, I joined this forum a while ago but never did post until today. My cats, Robus and Magnus, are brothers. Magnus was the first born and Robus was the last born of a litter of seven kittens. They were the last two to find a home -- my friend who gave them to me said no one thought they were as cute as the others. How rude! I held out for a while but she kept calling and saying they had to stay together because they were so attached at this point. Finally I gave in. That was seven years ago this month.

We have our problems, but I'm hanging in there with them so far! They are great pest control! And they're excellent foot-warmers. So, I guess we're in it for the long haul . . . sometimes I think to myself, 'I could have another 11 years with these guys,' and it astounds me! 

My husband has a seven-year-old American Pit Bull Terrier named Aerial (totally in love with both cats, they all share a bed together) and a 210 gallon reef aquarium (cats totally uninterested). We have a boarder right now who has a seven-year-old Absynnian (sp?) named Tucker. Funny, all the four-leggeds are seven years old! Robus and Magnus are mutts among us.

Nice to meet you, and read all your stories and posts. I look forward to helping each other.

Jeanne


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! Try to post some pics when you get a chance!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Belated Welcome! I had just read how you named your sweet kitties.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome home! :wink:


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Welcome! If thats Robus & magnus in your avatar, how can anyone say they are not cute? They're gorgeous!

Would love to see a pic of Aerial, I love all bull breeds, and I really do think if introduced and brought up properly, all types of bull terrier are complete sucks when it comes to cats! I have a Staff/Mastiff mix and he's so cuddly with them.

Ems


----------



## KittyCute (May 23, 2004)

Welcome and I can't wait to see pics


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome Jeanne


----------



## mean_jeannie (Oct 11, 2003)

Thanks, everyone, for your warm welcome. I'm glad I finally had time to start getting involved in this forum. I really need cat support! I will post some pictures soon (and even one of my bully!).


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Jeanne. I can't believe anyone would think your 2 kitties are not cute, they are super cute


----------



## mean_jeannie (Oct 11, 2003)

kitkat said:


> Welcome to the forum Jeanne. I can't believe anyone would think your 2 kitties are not cute, they are super cute


Thank you, I think so too!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Jeannie! 
Count me as another who can't figure out anyone saying those kitties are not cute!!
I was just reading that Pit Bulls can be great with cats. Did Aerial grow up with Robus and Magnus? 
Hope you enjoy the forum! :mrgreen:


----------



## mean_jeannie (Oct 11, 2003)

Thanks, Lori! Actually, Aerial was the first dog my cats ever saw! And they tried to exterminate her, poor girl. They were 2 years old at that time. Aerial grew up with cats so she thought she could move in and start playing with Magnus and Robus right away but the cats she knew had been declawed . . . was she was surprised! Magnus and Robus constantly left claws stuck in her muzzle during the adjustment. They even ambushed her going down the stairs. They settled in with each other pretty quickly, though.

Now, I don't know if my husband came with a dog or if the dog came with a husband!


----------

